# GoogleKrad+ Themed Google+ app /icons/widget



## openandroidmove (Jul 9, 2011)

NOt sure if everyone saw this post I put up today or not. Granted it did come from XDA, still trying to support the work the devs do. GoogleKrad+.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

openandroidmove said:


> NOt sure if everyone saw this post I put up today or not. Granted it did come from XDA, still trying to support the work the devs do. GoogleKrad+.


I like GoogleKrad+ much better than the stock Google+ app. I'm a fan of dark themes, and this one is a much better fit than the eye-burning pure white layout of the stock app.


----------



## aLeXandEr (Jul 11, 2011)

I use GoogleKrad+ and like it very much, it's pleasant on my eyes... 
If inverted is your thing support the dev santiemanuel, give this app a try! 
If there is interest maybe he'll put it up over here as well???


----------

